

Seth from Scvngr Tells America To Drop Out Of School and Join Incubator - BluePoints
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-priebatsch/drop-out-of-school-find-a_b_766641.html

======
atgm
From the article: "Most people probably shouldn't drop out of school, but for
that small percentage of us out there who have a great idea burning up inside,
dropping out is not just a good idea, it's the right choice."

That's hardly telling America to drop out of school.

